# Need to find this song --I'm the Meanest Meanest Pumpkin in the Land



## tdf22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Any one know where i can find this song " I'm the Meanest Meanest Pumpkin in the Land 

by alan KIRK


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Found it on amazon..Amazon.com: Mean Pumpkin: Alan Kirk: Music


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

streakn said:


> Found it on amazon..Amazon.com: Mean Pumpkin: Alan Kirk: Music


It's not there, it says (This item has been discontinued by the manufacturer.)
This is going to be a hard one to find..


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Never heard the song so not sure if this is it..alan kirk pumpkin torrents search


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea I seen it on amazon but not there no more!!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

There's a mp3 on the website.... http://web.archive.org/web/20041207074207/http://www.meanpumpkin.com/index.html

But I can't get it to play...


----------

